# Red Trees



## Jeff Canes (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## terri (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks freaky.   How'd you do this, Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 1, 2005)

Its EIR film, start with this.





Then played around with Hue I think in PS Element and end up with this.








Next with Corel Photo use the Local Equalization for the final post


----------



## terri (Mar 2, 2005)

Well, it's certainly a cool effect.   :thumbup:   It looks like a poster.  

I actually like the original with the color IR, too.   That stuff does some wild things!


----------

